# 1/7/11 Perdido



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Put in at Seminole, and went down and fished Alligator Bayou and Reader Lake(Spelling?) and was pretty slow with the Blue Bird Skies. 
Ended up catching a few.
Nothing special though.
For you redfisherman I saw some people catching them in Alligator Bayou.
Here's the video.
Only got one on film, battery died 






I DON'T KNOW HOW TO PUT THE VIDEO IN THE POST.
:thumbsup:


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool video! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Good video with excellent music. Do you use a Hat Cam? If not, what do you use to keep the video so steady?

KsB


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Kick Some Bass said:


> Good video with excellent music. Do you use a Hat Cam? If not, what do you use to keep the video so steady?
> 
> KsB


Thanks man, and yes this was with a kodak playsport mounted on a hat.
It took my dad about 2-3 minutes to make the mount. 
Kodak playsports can run up to 1080pHD, and are on sale at Sam's right now for 100$ :thumbup:
I got mine for christmas, and after using it, my dad liked it and got another while they're on sale.
And thanks for the music comment, I will be uploading more soon with the same kind of music, most likely by Rush as well.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

cool video, good music, and you make some great casts. i was right there with you, man. thought every cast was a fish. thanks for sharing.

jack


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

my buddy fishes there a lottttt and tears up the reds. and a bass here and there


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Man...that would be a good idea for a fishing show. Slap a hat cam on top tier tournament fishermen and get a full day worth of footage, see what he's looking at when he casts or checks the bottom finder, or looks in the tackle box, rerigs, eats a sammich, checks out the girls on the upper deck. I'd watch. Awesome video...thanks.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.wired2fish.com/Ike-signs-sponsorship-deal-with-Hatcams-WhatsUp4688


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

About 1 month to early for Perdido, it turns on around the 1st of Feb.


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

good post. any chance getting picture/info of mount for camera
thanks


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

The Pirate Ed said:


> http://www.wired2fish.com/Ike-signs-sponsorship-deal-with-Hatcams-WhatsUp4688


 
a day late and a dollar short....could have been a millionare. Ike was the one I was thinking about when I posted...or KVD


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

CAJUN said:


> good post. any chance getting picture/info of mount for camera
> thanks


 Okay man, I'll make a video of it or something!
It's very simple.
Just wearing it though looks asinine.


----------

